# British Shorthair Rehome



## Julie16 (Aug 11, 2016)

Hi everyone
I am looking for a very special home for my 3 year old female BSH , she is a very nervous cat and unfortunatley doesn't like being handled much, she tends to stay upstairs most of the time but will come down on an evening but is always wary of noises , she is a gorgeous cat just scared of everything, I realise she will be lucky to find another loving home the way she is and don't want her to go to anyone that's not a BSH lover and who would give her a good life
Thanks


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Can you tell us the reason why you want to rehome her please.


----------



## Julie16 (Aug 11, 2016)

Hi
Yes my husband has asthma and her hair is making him worse, we have had her for about 2 years and he has managed it but for some reason it's started to get worse


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Have you asked the Breeder if she would take her back? Also why not try the British short Hair club.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

What has made her so nervous, my April never liked being picked up but she is getting much better.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

It is unusual for a BSH cat to be so nervous, they are usually very laid back cats. Has she had a check up at the vet to make sure there is no health problem, such as perhaps a bladder problem. When a cat is in pain or discomfort it can make them nervous and want to avoid company. It'd be less traumatic for her to cope with the upheaval of being rehomed if she was a bit less timid, bless her, that's what I am thinking.


----------



## Julie16 (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks everyone, we didn't get her off a breeder we bought her from a lady that was moving abroad she was 4 months old so I have no idea where or how she started her life, we have had her to the vet on many occasions as she also get a runny eye quite often and they have checked her over in numerous occasions but just say she probably wasn't socialised as a kitten, we have had her now over 2 years and have always loved and cared for her but she is still nervous around us, I'm really at a loss.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

If she is a pedigree BSH she should have her certificates with her breeders details on.


----------



## Julie16 (Aug 11, 2016)

No she is pedigree but we have no papers and to be honest she is 3 years old and spayed so doubt a breeder would be interested in having her back anyway


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

In wasn't suggesting the breeder would have her back, I was wondering if she is a BSH.


----------



## Julie16 (Aug 11, 2016)

As far as I know she is


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

She has a pretty face, she looks like a very slight build.


----------



## Julie16 (Aug 11, 2016)

Yes she is quite petite and a lovely cat apart from her nervousness


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Julie16 said:


> No she is pedigree but we have no papers and to be honest she is 3 years old and spayed so doubt a breeder would be interested in having her back anyway


They very likely would still like her back, a contract is for life. At the very least they'd want to know she's in another home.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

@Julie16 she is a beautiful girl and I hope you manage to find her the new home she deserves. Have you tried contacting BSH breed clubs or maybe a specialist rescue such as 
http://rushdenpersianrescue.co.uk/ ( yes they do help BSH cats)


----------



## Julie16 (Aug 11, 2016)

I did contact best of brutish shorthair but they would only advertise her if I had got her from one if the breeders that work with them


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Julie16 said:


> I did contact best of brutish shorthair but they would only advertise her if I had got her from one if the breeders that work with them


I am sure there is more than one club, or Facebook page though.
What about the rescue I mentioned?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

She is really beautiful, really pretty face!


----------



## Julie16 (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks yes she is very pretty


----------



## Julie16 (Aug 11, 2016)

Paddypaws said:


> @Julie16 she is a beautiful girl and I hope you manage to find her the new home she deserves. Have you tried contacting BSH breed clubs or maybe a specialist rescue such as
> http://rushdenpersianrescue.co.uk/ ( yes they do help BSH cats)


That rescue you mentioned is too far away from me but thanks


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi @Julie16, I have adult onset asthma and used to have frequent bad attacks which needed life-saving treatment at A & E. Nowadays I manage the asthma at home with inhalers and a nebuliser.

I appreciate it may not help long term in your husband's situation, but whilst you are looking for a new home for your beautiful cat I thought some of the changes I made at home might possibly help your husband.

As you probably know it is the pet dander(dead skin cells) and saliva on the cat's fur that is the allergen, not the fur itself.

You may already have tried these things: - .

1/ Keep the cat out of the asthma sufferer's bedroom at all times.

2/ Limit carpeted surfaces in the home and restrict the cat to rooms that have wood flooring. Dander is much easier to clean from wood floors.

3/ Whiz over floors daily with a HEPA filter vacuum cleaner.

4/ Where possible replace fabric upholstered furniture with leather furniture

5/ Launder every few days blankets, pet beds, cushions or rugs the cat lies on.

6/ Take blankets, cat beds etc outside every day and brush them using a velvet upholstery brush

7/ If your husband strokes the cat he should wash his hands immediately afterwards.

8/ Comb your cat every day without fail.. BSH cats have thick plush coats and often moult all year round, so it is vital they are groomed daily, but it must be done outdoors (by you not your husband) Also preferably wear something that dander cannot cling to when you are grooming her..

9/ Wipe your cat's fur daily with a product called Petal Cleanse (it does help).

https://www.amazon.co.uk/PetalClean...973233&sr=8-1&keywords=petal+cleanse+for+cats

10/ Consider buying HEPA filter air purifiers for rooms where your husband spends most time.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/HoMedics-H...1471971046&sr=8-1&keywords=hepa+air+purifiers


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Julie16 said:


> That rescue you mentioned is too far away from me but thanks


I have done a couple of volunteer runs in the past for RPR, so I wouldn't let the distance be a factor if you want to find her a good home, if they have room I am sure it's worth a phone call.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

chillminx said:


> Hi @Julie16, I have adult onset asthma and used to have frequent bad attacks which needed life-saving treatment at A & E. Nowadays I manage the asthma at home with inhalers and a nebuliser.
> 
> I appreciate it may not help long term in your husband's situation, but whilst you are looking for a new home for your beautiful cat I thought some of the changes I made at home might possibly help your husband.
> 
> ...


Just seen the other thread that Julie has put on the training and behaviour thread! not so sure that the Asthma is the reason why she wants to rehome!!!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Julie16 said:


> Hi
> Yes my husband has asthma and her hair is making him worse, we have had her for about 2 years and he has managed it but for some reason it's started to get worse


So why the new thread in the training and behaviour section saying "I am so desperate for a loving cat"? if your Husband has Asthma? and you have put Lilly up in the rehoming and adoption section?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Uh oh, thanks @jill3 for noticing that and pointing it out. 

Oh dear, in that case my advice will be about as much use to the OP as a chocolate teapot !


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am now feeling very sad for poor Lilly


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

jill3 said:


> I am now feeling very sad for poor Lilly


Me to . Poor thing must be very stressed. I had to view Julie's profile to even find the other thread.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Methinks Julie might be on her school hols. Seems a bit strange as she's 54 but maybe she's a slow learner


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Julie16: Whereabouts in the country is Lilly at present (sorry if you have said and I missed it)?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Cookieandme said:


> I have done a couple of volunteer runs in the past for RPR, so I wouldn't let the distance be a factor if you want to find her a good home, if they have room I am sure it's worth a phone call.


I have done a couple of similar rescue runs for RPR too....RPR is such a great rescue that specialises in various breeds of cats that I have felt it was worth that effort even for a cat that was not my own.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

MilleD said:


> Methinks Julie might be on her school hols. Seems a bit strange as she's 54 but maybe she's a slow learner


LOL


----------

